# Apelativos cariñosos



## Nayra Ginory

Hola, 
Para empezar no sé naada de rumano, que vergüenza, pero necesito saber algún apeltivo cariñosos que se use en rumanía para referirse a un amante o a una pareja por ejemplo, algo así como "cariño", "amor mío". alguna expresión local también me vale, es para un relato que estoy escribiendo, tengo un personaje rumano que se enamora. Ah, por si cuenta, el apelativo iría destinado a un chico, no a una chica (no sé si eso tiene importancia en realidad). Muchas, muchas gracias


----------



## sorananice

Hola,

Apelativos carinosos por una  pareja hombre pueden ser:

_Iubitul meu__/Iubitule__ = Mi amor/Amor
Dragostea mea = Mi amor
Scumpete/Scumpetea mea  = _Bombón/Mi bombon
Puiul meu/Puiule = Mi Bebe/Bebe

_Iubire/Dragoste = Amor _

No se si te importa pero a mi me gusta mas "Dragostea mea" (Mi amor)Espero que te sirven. Mucha suerte con el cuento


----------



## Nayra Ginory

Muchas, muchas, muchas gracias. Creo que Dragostea mea también es mi favorito.


----------



## GEORGIANA11

Y "mi beso= gurița mea" creo que es apeltivo cariñoso

que dice?


----------



## alinapopi

_Gurita _es _boquita_, no _beso._

Te propongo, también, _viata mea (mi vida), _aunque también voto por _Dragostea mea. _

Saludos,
Alina


----------



## Nayra Ginory

Muchas gracias, viata mea también está muy bien.


----------



## Trisia

Hola.

Bienvenida a WordReference, Nayra Ginory.  

A todos, por favor recuerden la regla no. 2:


> *Un solo tema por hilo / No se admite la charla.
> *Manténgase dentro del tema del primer mensaje del hilo.
> Formule una sola pregunta específica sobre una palabra, frase o tema concretos por hilo. Si tiene más preguntas, abra un nuevo hilo para cada una de ellas.
> Si desea tratar un tema relacionado pero distinto del que figura en el primer mensaje del hilo, abra uno nuevo.


Esta bien presentar una oración y solicitar una traducción idiomática (una diferente a la que escribió inicialmente pero que expresa lo mismo), pero este no es el lugar para hacer listas generales.

Gracias.

Trisia
(moderator)


----------

